# Desert Pygmy Goanna (Varanus eremius)



## ruralreptiles (Jul 13, 2009)

Dose anyone keep any of these goannas


----------



## BT (Jul 13, 2009)

Ultimate Reptile Suppliers a bit overpriced, no wonder it has not sold
BT


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes there is a few l know of in zoos and private collections, but l cannot remember who has them privately.
Happy searching for them good luck


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 13, 2009)

They are pretty much absent in captivity unfortunately. There is a pair in Queensland that will hopefully produce young, other than that, the URS animal is the only other one I've heard of. It's definitely worth every cent he is asking...if you could find a partner for it. Single animals of rare species are generally worth nothing - a single Canopy Goanna or White Lip Python would be worth a few grand as they are only useful as display animals and not much else...


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 13, 2009)

There is a chap in S.A that has them also.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 13, 2009)

I actually kept some here in Port Hedland for a short while and was lucky enough to breed them ( which wasn't planned ) The severe cyclone two seasons ago took care of the outdoor pit enclosure and they are now somewhere in the neighbourhood.


----------



## dee4 (Jul 13, 2009)

SXR keep & breed them.


----------



## ruralreptiles (Jul 15, 2009)

is there anyone with useful info on them


----------



## chilli (Jul 15, 2009)

BT said:


> Ultimate Reptile Suppliers a bit overpriced, no wonder it has not sold
> BT



overpriced, what are they worth then?


----------



## OzGecko (Jul 16, 2009)

dee4 said:


> SXR keep & breed them.



Are you sure about this? They're not listed on the website.


----------



## BT (Jul 16, 2009)

chilli said:


> overpriced, what are they worth then?


 

obviously not that much, they have been up there for a few months now
BT


----------



## ruralreptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

someone got it now


----------



## BT (Jul 16, 2009)

well there you go.....


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 16, 2009)

haha prob due to this thread! in all serious though $1,500 does seem a bit rich.


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 16, 2009)

I would of paid $1500 for that animal in a heart beat if I could be sure to get another one to pair with. This is the first Ive ever heard of them for sale, so bad it was only one animal. If they had of had a pair for $3000 I bet they would of sold them within a day.


----------

